# nagpapatunay and yun



## Reflections

Hi,

Please help me in understanding this:

''Laging tandaan, pag nag judge sayo ang ibang tao. di yun nagdedefine kung siyo ka, pero yun ang nagpapatunay kung ano sila.''

Does it mean: ''People who judge others actually defines themselves"

What is the significance of the word 'yun'?

Regards,
Reflections


----------



## DotterKat

Reflections said:


> ...''Laging tandaan, pag nag judge sayo ang ibang tao. di yun nagdedefine kung siyo ka, pero yun ang nagpapatunay kung ano sila.''
> 
> Does it mean: ''People who judge others actually defines themselves"
> 
> What is the significance of the word 'yun'?...



You could also say "_People who judge others judge themselves._"

A closer translation would be "_Always keep in mind that when other people judge you, *that *does not define you as a person. On the contrary, that proves the kind of person they truly are."_

The pronoun *that* (*iyon / 'yon / 'yun*) stands for the judgment or estimation mentioned in the preceding clause.

Always keep in mind that when other people judge you,_ *that *(judgement) _does not define you as a person. On the contrary_ *that *(judgement) _proves the kind of person they truly are.

Laging tandaan na kapag nag-judge sayo ang ibang tao, *'yun *('_yung judgement nila __o__ paghuhusga nila_) ay hindi nag-dedefine kung sino ka pero *'yun* (_'yung judgement nila __o__ paghuhusga nila_) ang nagpapatunay kung ano (anong klase ng tao) sila.


----------



## Reflections

Thank you Dotterkat. I appreaciate the details you always provide.


----------



## mataripis

Reflections said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me in understanding this:
> 
> ''Laging tandaan, pag nag judge sayo ang ibang tao. di yun nagdedefine kung siyo ka, pero yun ang nagpapatunay kung ano sila.''
> 
> Does it mean: ''People who judge others actually defines themselves"
> 
> What is the significance of the word 'yun'?
> 
> Regards,
> Reflections


Uulitin ko sa Tagalog ko.- Pakatandaan,pag may paghatol ang ibang tao sa iyo,hindi iyon sapat na batayan ng paliwanag tungkol sa pagiging sino ka.ang gayong pag uugali nila ay nagpapakilala kung sino muna sila.


----------

